# H} necrons W} space wolves



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have up for trade is this:

Necrons codex
24 necron warriors (one missing a head)
6 scarab bases
2 oop metal immortals
2 oop metal flayed ones

I am after the following prefer unpainted

1 10 man squad of grey hunters
1 10 man squad of blood claws
5 fenris wolves

I would like to do the necron warriors for the grey hunters and the blood claws, the rest for 5 fenris wolves if that is possible.

Thanks for looking
Gothic


----------

